# Michigan Girl!



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

A couple piccies my friend sent me of Lindy, one of the pups now in MIchigan.

As you can see, she likes running, LOL!!





































Lindy & Charley


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Both babies full o beans xx


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ooh she is a solid girl! Lovely expressive face too.  Not that I know anything about Rotties but in my opinion she is lovely. :001_tongue:


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

912142 said:


> Ooh she is a solid girl! Lovely expressive face too.  Not that I know anything about Rotties but in my opinion she is lovely. :001_tongue:


Her mum and litter sister r in my avatar pic, all the girls were nice n solid like their mum


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Beautiful girl!


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Very nice photos, especially that close-up look of that rottie pup..


----------



## Wanitahillmer4106 (Jun 22, 2011)

excellent pics especially the third one  
i love it


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah, Lindy was special to me, I would have kept her in a heartbeat if Debrah hadnt wanted her.


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Awww, she's gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> A couple piccies my friend sent me of Lindy, one of the pups now in MIchigan.
> 
> As you can see, she likes running, LOL!!
> 
> ...


DOWANT!!! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Got some new ones today - they looking very leggy at the mo, but you can still see the potential, or I can anyways, LOL! 

Lindy...










Charley...


----------

